# Saturday Trip



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Anyone heading out Saturday? We are leaving DI/Fort Morgan early Saturday morning heading out to the shelf rigs looking for wahoo. Weather says winds Variable we will see. We will be in a 31 Cape hollar at us if you are out.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

*ft morgan / wahoo*

batt,
We have a crew leaving early sat to do same. Leaving out of ft Morgan on a 31 cape. We can work together if you like and maybe corner them up?


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

mpaulk98 said:


> batt,
> We have a crew leaving early sat to do same. Leaving out of ft Morgan on a 31 cape. We can work together if you like and maybe corner them up?


That sounds like a plan. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

And we will add a third 31 Cape to the mix. HammerTime will be to the southwest deep dropping and maybe some wahoo fishing. We'll be monitoring 16 and 68....good luck, let's try and chat on the radio with reports. 
WayneO


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good deal. Looks like cape horn has got the shelf rigs covered up. We will give you a call on 68. Going to try deep dropping myself for the first time. Good luck.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be on "Hammer Time" but watching the weather. Not looking too wonderful.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We just canceled.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got a invite on a grouper trip so I will be out there


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Give us a report when you guys can.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

